# ustedes - vosotros



## Waldesca

¿Cómose diría ustedes -en plural- en italiano?
Ejemplos.-
Vosotros sois estudiantes alemanes = Voi siete studenti tedeschi
Ustedes son turistas italianos = (Voi/loro siete) turiste italiani. ?
Grazie!


----------



## zipp404

Ustedes es _*Loro*_, pero no es común usarlo. Se emplea el pronombre *voi* [vosotros].

Vosotros sois estudiantes alemanes = Voi siete studenti tedeschi.  No es necesario enunciar el pronombre sujeto, como en español.

Ustedes son turistas italianos. = _Loro sono turisti italiani_ es una forma que no se usa para referirse a_ la segunda persona plural_.  Yo diría: _Siete turisti italiani?_


----------



## Neuromante

En italiano no existe un plural de cortesía. Es decir, existe el "vosotros" (O "ustedes" de Canarias y creo que parte de Sudamérica ) pero no el "ustedes" peninsular. Solo existe el "usted", en singular.

Tus traducciones son correctas salvo por ese "loro",, que sobra.

Que yo sepa jamás ha existido la equivalencia "Ustedes/loro" Pero espera a algún italiano que lo confirme.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> En italiano *no existe* (???) un plural de cortesía... Que yo sepa *jamás* (???) ha existido la equivalencia "Ustedes/loro" Pero espera a algún italiano que lo confirme.


 
Esto me lo ha contado Nicola Zingarelli, italiano de pura cepa:

*Loro*: ...*3.* Si usa (come sogg. e compl.) in segno di deferenza, rivolgendose a più persone con cui non si è in familiarità: "_come loro comprendono, la cosa mi è impossibile_"


----------



## Trentaduesima

"Loro" è la forma di deferenza da usare al posto del "voi", così come il "voi" è la forma di deferenza da usare al posto del "tu".
Mentre il "voi" viene ancora utilizzato, l' uso del "loro" è piuttosto raro (fanno forse eccezione gli atti ufficiali).


----------



## chlapec

Trentaduesima said:


> "Loro" è la forma di deferenza da usare al posto del "voi", così come il "voi" è la forma di deferenza da usare al posto del "tu".
> Mentre il "voi" viene ancora utilizzato, l' uso del "loro" è piuttosto raro (fanno forse eccezione gli atti ufficiali).


 
Supongo che volevi dire come il *lei* è la forma di deferenza da usare al posto del *tu*.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Oltre al "lei" utilizzato normalmente come forma di deferenza al posto del "tu", esiste anche l' uso del "voi", se non ricordo male molto utilizzato fino al 1945-1950.

Cito un estratto da wikipedia.it alla voce "pronomi":
Ai pronomi personali spesso viene dato il compito di fare una distinzione tra il livello di formalità del dialogo, come la forma tipica di lingue come il francese (ed in vari contesti anche in italiano) di riferirsi al plurale anche ad una sola persona come segno di rispetto (dare del voi), o riferirsi alla terza persona (dare del "lei").
Sono sicuro troverete altri riferimenti anche sui dizionari.


----------



## Wewi

Beh, non c'è bisogno di dizionari...mia zia (ha 60 anni) mi raccontava sempre che dava del "voi" ai suoi genitori, così come alle persone più anziane.
Inoltre, se non sbaglio, nei dialetti del sud italia è tuttora utilizzato il "voi" al posto del "lei" come principale forma di cortesia...!


----------



## Akire72

Io alla mia bisnonna davo del Voi. Anzi tutti noi all mia bisnonna davamo del voi, compresa sua figlia (mia nonna)! E nel sud Italia si usa ancora, tantissimo!

Loro invece non si usa più, se non in via scherzosa o da persone un po' "strane". Sinceramente non l'ho mai sentita neanche negli atti ufficiali.


----------



## Tomby

> Forma di cortesía:
> Singolare: *Lei*
> Plurale: *Loro* (non molto usato) / *Voi* (più usato)
> Spesso per la forma di cortesía plurale usiamo Voi (2ª persona plurale).
> -Buonasera Signori, cosa *bevete*?
> Qualche volta, in situazione molto formali, per la forma di cortesía plurale usiamo Loro (3ª persona plurale).
> -Buonasera Signori, cosa *bevono*?
> © Frammento della Gramática pratica della Lingua Italiana. S. Nocchi.


----------



## Wewi

+++ Qualche volta, in situazione molto formali, per la forma di cortesía plurale usiamo Loro (3ª persona plurale).
-Buonasera Signori, cosa *bevono*? +++

Sì è vero, di solito capita di sentirlo in hotel o ristoranti particolarmente lussuosi!


----------



## abbott

Trentaduesima said:


> Oltre al "lei" utilizzato normalmente come forma di deferenza al posto del "tu", esiste anche l' uso del "voi", se non ricordo male molto utilizzato fino al 1945-1950.
> 
> Cito un estratto da wikipedia.it alla voce "pronomi":
> Ai pronomi personali spesso viene dato il compito di fare una distinzione tra il livello di formalità del dialogo, come la forma tipica di lingue come il francese (ed in vari contesti anche in italiano) di riferirsi al plurale anche ad una sola persona come segno di rispetto (dare del voi), o riferirsi alla terza persona (dare del "lei").
> Sono sicuro troverete altri riferimenti anche sui dizionari.



La tua risposta mi suona molto brava. Leggo volentieri fumetti come Diabolik in cui usano spesso frasi come: Vi ho salvato la vita, signor khadiman. Vi stava iniettando qulacosa. Ma perche continuare a usarle anche adesso?


----------



## gatogab

*"Lorsignori"* è di estrema cortesia.


> Lorsignori è una forma più "colta" di "signori", significa "loro (pronome di cortesia) + signori". Presuppone un trattamento di deferenza (molto rispetto), che implica anche l'appartenenza a un ceto sociale elevato.
> ursu-lab dixit


 

@abbott


> La tua risposta mi suona *molto brava*.


Le persone e animali sono bravi. Le cose sono buone.
Le risposte sono buone.


----------



## abbott

gatogab said:


> *"Lorsignori"* è di estrema cortesia.
> 
> 
> 
> @abbott
> Le persone e animali sono bravi. Le cose sono buone.
> Le risposte sono buone.



Ho capito. Grazie gatogab.


----------



## gatogab

abbott said:


> Ho capito. Grazie gatogab.


Grazie a te


----------

